# How often do you handle your leopard geckos?



## xoxfletchxox (May 19, 2008)

Hi had my leo for like 3 days now. first day he was fine been handled tried the day after and he squealed at me. Now i dont wanna get him out for a week so he doesnt get stressed. I know they shouldnt be held alot but i want toget him used to me. have any of yours squealed at you. and whats the best way to get them out without stressing them


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

i think you need to leave it a little while, say a week just to settle in, its a new place, new smells and new person. after a week of just changing water and feeding, gently scoop him up and be ready for a quick leo! when they panick they run quickly, hold him over the bed etc so its soft in case you drop it. I had a blizzrd leo that used to bark and whip its tail but as soon as it was out it was fine! just scooped it up and it was friendly as anything!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

P.S I hold my leos every other day or so, i know people who hold them more often but with 26 reps and other pets its hard to hold them everyday!lol!


----------



## xoxfletchxox (May 19, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> i think you need to leave it a little while, say a week just to settle in, its a new place, new smells and new person. after a week of just changing water and feeding, gently scoop him up and be ready for a quick leo! when they panick they run quickly, hold him over the bed etc so its soft in case you drop it. I had a blizzrd leo that used to bark and whip its tail but as soon as it was out it was fine! just scooped it up and it was friendly as anything!


wow what reps you got im just getting new to having reps for pets but have been fascinated by them for as long as i can remember


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

We have 100 reps about 80 of those being leos :?
So they get handled about 3 or 4 times a week 
Most baby leos will scream at you its kind of cute
after you have given him a week alone just place your hand flat in the viv every day for 5 mins he will get used to it being there and wont see it as a threat 
He will then get curious and start to come over to you 
Its a waiting game im afraid


----------



## Edirty6 (May 15, 2008)

We handle ours every day or so

They scrabble at the glass if we dont


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

some like to, so get handled everyday, others dont so they get handled once a week for a weigh in etc


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

xoxfletchxox said:


> wow what reps you got im just getting new to having reps for pets but have been fascinated by them for as long as i can remember


 
6 cresties (1 coming end of month)
4 royals (one more coming soon)
5 corns
1 horned frog
6 leos
4 gargoyles (plus shes gravid!(pregnant))
oh and i forgot 2 rankin dragons!! lol! so thats 28!!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

usually once a day, female will come out and happily sit on my shoulder for like 20mins she pooped on me yesterday tho:whip:

Male he is abit mental i opened his tub earlier to feed him and he jumped out and onto the bed, he is super fast i let the OH hold him because he is just too quick for me lol.


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

i hold mine every day she loves being out and about at first she was a little skitish but sits waiting at the glass now wanting to come out! if its not used to being handled then it will jus take time to get used to you! it will be you best friend soon jus wait :2thumb:


----------



## xoxfletchxox (May 19, 2008)

has anyone ever been bitten by one and do they hurt lol. Just seemes hes gonna bite me if i upset him lol


----------



## jodyt (May 31, 2008)

i am by no means a gecko expert but my daughter when she was about 7 kept and used to breed them enterpriseing young lady sold the babys back to the pet store.at one time she had 6 large vivs with a few decent breeding colanys in
now she would get then in and apsolutly refuse to touch or handle them in any way for at least a week,after that she would handle them for a short time every day with out fail.
according to her it gave her a good oppertunity to check them all over oversee behaviour check for any injerys and genrally consider how they were doing.
unfortunatly shes now 14 and has discovered boys,the geckos i approved off the boys i dont lol


----------



## xoxfletchxox (May 19, 2008)

lol . ye i just gonna leave him now . he is eating well and i lie my hand by him and he carefully walks passed putting a foot on me. i think thats all i can do. the first day he was letting me hold him fine but now he raises his tail at me and has hissed before. so gonna leave it a week but put my hand in there and see if he coms on.


----------



## Ianroar (Sep 22, 2007)

2 times a day about, had her for about 4 years and she tries to run onto my hand as soon as I go even a little bit near to her. She Crazy, :lol2:


----------



## jodyt (May 31, 2008)

i will check with her in the am but im sure i remember her saying if they did the hissing thing she would just withdraw her hand thentry again 10 mins later


----------



## xoxfletchxox (May 19, 2008)

jodyt said:


> i will check with her in the am but im sure i remember her saying if they did the hissing thing she would just withdraw her hand thentry again 10 mins later


oki cheers keep me posted


----------



## jodyt (May 31, 2008)

will do


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I hold my leo's everyday usually. 1st time I tried to hold my male, he bit me. I was doing it all wrong though!
It's best to wait until they are settled, then slowly introduce your hand and let them explore for a while.

They will eventually get used to your taste/smell and before you know it, they will be climbing all over you, hehe.

My female in particular LOVES to be handled. She's always looking to play


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

I handle mine usually every day.He sits at the glass and stares at me till I do.The he goes for a run on the bed.
Although at nearly a year old he hasnt yet figured out hes suppose to stop when he comes to the end of the bed lol I have to divert him everytime


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

we handle ours everyday. Our blizzard has screeched at us a couple of times, but thats it :lol2:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

We find our biggest leo squeeks if she cant get her own way lol, very cheeky girl. neway we held ours on the day we got them and they were fine, now they both sit there looking out at us and insist of being taken out of the viv for a cuddle when we enter the room, dont worry about it, if its a baby and has been in a pet shop then it probably hasnt had much human contact. give it time


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

What time of the day/night do you like handling them?


----------

